
Strokes and cardiac arrests [admissions] rise when air is dirtier - OJFord
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/clean-air-for-all-strokes-and-cardiac-arrests-rise-when-air-is-dirtier-gthxbnxn6
======
OJFord
I thought that there's a short-term link (any given more polluted day) was
interesting, and follows another recent study (or perhaps it was police
analysis) that linked air pollution to short-term rise in violent crime.

